# 30 second skip turns to 5 seconds?



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Anyone else have this? For the past week sometimes the 30 sec skip turned to about 5 seconds. Quite bizarre. I figured out after I turned it on and off, it worked. Then this AM I woke up to channel not available and was forced to reboot. the 30 second skip then worked ok for a bit then reverted to 5 again. Toggling on and off worked again. But any idea why this is happening? 

I doubt it has anything to do with it but I just turned on Tivo suggestions as a space indicator this week. Weird coincidence though

edit: I know we are in the HD group but i just wanted to be clear I only have seen this in HDtivo, not the t60. Posting your model may help also.


----------



## zyzzx (Jan 22, 2002)

Yep, happens to me every few weeks. When this happens, the FF modes also don't work right. I just reboot and everything returns to normal.

It usually happens if I'm really FFing and 30 second skipping a lot in a short amount of time. It almost seems like the TiVo is getting confused.


----------



## poopsie (Dec 28, 2003)

How do you turn on 30 second skip?


----------



## hiker (Nov 29, 2001)

poopsie said:


> How do you turn on 30 second skip?


See this thread:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=122090


----------



## hiker (Nov 29, 2001)

I have never seen this problem with any of my HR10's and I always use the 30 sec skip. Could it be a symptom of a HD going bad?


----------



## bidger (Mar 30, 2001)

I noticed it on some of the NFL "Game of the Week" in HD that I record on ch. 98. Seems like there's all kinds of glitches there. They've got one slated for 2PM EST, Super Bowl no doubt, that when I try to record from the guide, it wants me to "purchase and record".


----------



## jaypb (Dec 10, 2003)

newsposter said:


> Anyone else have this? For the past week sometimes the 30 sec skip turned to about 5 seconds. Quite bizarre. I figured out after I turned it on and off, it worked. Then this AM I woke up to channel not available and was forced to reboot. the 30 second skip then worked ok for a bit then reverted to 5 again. Toggling on and off worked again. But any idea why this is happening?
> 
> I doubt it has anything to do with it but I just turned on Tivo suggestions as a space indicator this week. Weird coincidence though


I love this forum! I JUST happened to tool by this afternoon and noticed your post....last week I did a search and couldn't find any info about the same symptoms you described....and I didn't have time to post about it.

I've had my 250 sub'd since right after Thanksgiving and this just started happening last week. My other 250 doesn't show ANY of the 30 second or ffwd'ing issues.

None of my SD Tivos have shown this issue yet either.


----------



## Mark Lopez (Jan 1, 2000)

FWIW, I've only had this happen twice and one of them was last week (but only during one recorded show).


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

This only happened recently to me (got the unit in oct. i think) and has never happened with my T60 in almost 3 years. It's nice to be able to toggle on/off without a reboot, especially since I dont get the 119 and the fruit loops take forever to get to 100% when I do have to reboot. 

I'm going to try to narrow down if perhaps it's OTA vs satellite but not sure if that's it at all. But the more info people post the better we can all feel


----------



## lutton (Mar 10, 2004)

I've seen this too. It seems to happen in distinct sections of some shows. Almost like to program data is different.


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

It happens to me farily often. It usually happens when I've been pressing the button a lot, although that could be coincidental. Often, it just starts working again without me having to so anything. Sometimes I toggle the 20 second skip off then on although that doesn't always work. 

By the way it happens to me for both 30 second skip and 8 second rewind. It just jumps one frame or about 1 second.


----------



## dave3 (Oct 28, 2003)

Happened a few times over the last few weeks.

david


----------



## coachO (Nov 26, 2004)

Just happened to me recently also.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Maybe it 'is' a conspiracy


----------



## digitalant (Oct 4, 2002)

This has happened to me too. I believe it only happened when I was watching an HD program that was longer than 1 hour (recorded Inside Actors Studio with Chappelle last night) and it was doing it then. YMMV


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

I've only noticed it in live TV when rewound into the buffer. When you get close to the end of the buffer (close to live) the 30 sec jump seems to get shorter.


----------



## keitho (Jan 16, 2002)

I just noticed this today for the first time. It happened while I was watching an HD basketball game that I had recorded. It also seemed to start when I was quickly hitting the 30-sec and replay. I don't have an OTA connection so it only has occurred from a satellite-received recording. My HR10 is about 5 months old. My SAT-T60 nor my SV-2000 has never done this.


----------



## dave3 (Oct 28, 2003)

Last night it happened again and now it is bugging me, since I like to fast forward past all the BS while watching the olympics.

dave


----------



## jaypb (Dec 10, 2003)

Figured I'd revive this and bump it up to see if anyone else (other than those on this thread) is having the issue lately.

I'm still experiencing the 30 second skip turning into 2,3,4,5 seconds as well as when I hit the FFWD button twice or 3 times....it's almost like it's "Stuck" on the 1X FFWD mode....where it's moving ahead at the 1x speed....although I've hit the button (and it shows on the green location bar) as 3x. Go figure.

Also, just a few nights ago, after the 2nd FFWD button hit the unit goes RIGHT to "pause"....and I have no clue why. Hitting play "unpauses" it. And then hitting FFWD 2x's again returns the unit to "pause" again.

Odd.  

It's getting VERY darn tedious trying to get through SportsCenter on this unit. I think I'll just start recording movies and such so I can avoid the Fast Forwarding issues....


----------



## greywolf (Apr 9, 2004)

I've had it happen with some areas of Olympic coverage.


----------



## bellbm (Dec 16, 2003)

I have noticed this recently, mainly on 5.1, in Chicago, which is the NBC affiliate here. I don't notice it all of the time, but it seems to mainly happen during the second 1/2 half of an hour long show. For all we know, NBC could transmit in such a way that cases tivo to do this.


----------



## jaypb (Dec 10, 2003)

bellbm said:


> I have noticed this recently, mainly on 5.1, in Chicago, which is the NBC affiliate here. I don't notice it all of the time, but it seems to mainly happen during the second 1/2 half of an hour long show. For all we know, NBC could transmit in such a way that cases tivo to do this.


For me, it happens on HDNET programming as well as ESPNHD programming and I've even noticed it on DiscoveryHD stuff....so I don't *think* it's source based.

I also JUST noticed it occurred on a SportsCenter Replay on my other HDTIVO as well


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

I just got an HR10-250 and have noticed this. I was watching a show and the 30s skip was working okay and then it didn't. Using the status bar as a gauge, it took 20 presses to get to the next minute. A little later it was okay again.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Weirdly, I haven't had it since my last post here. I wonder why it's only affecting a small group of us?


----------



## hummeremc (Jul 20, 2005)

*30 Second Skip gone* 
Like to have some help. 
Called tech support at D and we reset the 10-250
and the remote. Didn't do any good. They are to
send a new remote.
When I hit the skip forward button it goes all the way
to the end of the program. Skip back works fine; pause
is ok, fast forward and fast back is ok.
Me thinks it was there recent software update.
Help
Hummer


----------



## tem (Oct 6, 2003)

hummeremc said:


> *30 Second Skip gone*
> Like to have some help.
> Called tech support at D and we reset the 10-250
> and the remote. Didn't do any good. They are to
> ...


The code is not enabled. DTV isn't going to help and a new remote will do no good

to enable:

play recorded show
hit select--play-select-3-0-select

do the same to toggle it off. It must be redone after a reboot.


----------



## tem (Oct 6, 2003)

I've seen the same thing as well recently, especially w/ the Olympics coverage on 5-1 in Chicago. Maybe it gets messed up w/ 4 straight hrs of HD to deal with. I've never seen it happen w/ SD. 

Usually works itself out if I stop & restart the playing.


----------



## hummeremc (Jul 20, 2005)

Done deal. Thanks


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Of course I jinxed myself. 2/27 medium nbc philly OTA when I went to the replay button it was about 1 second per click then 30 sec FF was also not working. 

turned it off and on and all was well.


----------



## hhh222 (Jul 28, 2005)

Both of mine have been doing this intermittantly for several months.


----------



## lawnmowerdeth (Jan 11, 2003)

TyroneShoes said:


> I've only noticed it in live TV when rewound into the buffer. When you get close to the end of the buffer (close to live) the 30 sec jump seems to get shorter.


Just happened for the first time right now, wife was watching American Idol, she complained that the skip wasn't working right. She was near the end of the buffer as well. Just switched to currently recording CSI, and it's working normally, at least at the beginning.

And no, I do NOT watch American Idol!


----------



## jaypb (Dec 10, 2003)

Just happened to notice that when I watch ANYTHING in HD that was recorded on the 10-250 the skip feature is mucked up (as is the 1x, 2x, 3x Fwd button press). But if I skip/forward through ANY SD recording (always TIVO suggestions) the skip/forward features work fine.

Damn odd....as this WAS NOT the case a few weeks ago on BOTH of my units.

Fast forwarding through a SportsCenter recording USED to be a breeze....not the case now  

3 Forward button pushes (3X) would usually advance about a minute per second. Now, it's almost like 3x=1x ....go figure.


----------



## bigcb37 (Jun 14, 2002)

Add me to the list. It just happened to me for the first time this week. I toggled the 30 second skip and it fixed it. It also happened while I was watching an HD program. I think it was sportscenter.

I have a macro programmed on my remote so toggling the skip is a one button fix.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

I encountered this on a couple of HDNet programs in the last few weeks. Never before then. At the time, it seemed to me that I'd hit a "bad spot"; I didn't try toggling the 30-second skip, and IIRC it was fine when I went to a different program. But my Tivo reboots every two days, so it's possible that reset it.


----------



## aus (Jul 30, 2005)

tem said:


> The code is not enabled. DTV isn't going to help and a new remote will do no good
> 
> to enable:
> 
> ...


What do you push after enabling the code above to get the 30 sec skip?
The link hiker provided was Greek to me.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

I've tried to note when this happens. over the weekend it happened on 3 OTA NBC programs but none of the satellite programs I watched. 

bizarre


----------



## jaypb (Dec 10, 2003)

newsposter said:


> I've tried to note when this happens. over the weekend it happened on 3 OTA NBC programs but none of the satellite programs I watched.
> 
> bizarre


For me, it's getting quite annoying....and I'm getting quite perturbed. My "M.O." has always been to scan through ESPNHD's Sportscenter and watch/stop when I see something of note to me. Now, it's taking full MINUTES (as opposed to the old standard of ~1 minute) to get through a 1 hr SportsCenter. In addition, SOMETIMES (as I've noted before) after 1 FFWD button push, and then a 2nd FFWD push the "pause" icon pops up on the screen and pauses the frame!!!

For me, the "equation" always was (at 3x ffwd button pushes) 1 MINUTE of programming would fast forward in about 1 second. So I could get through a 60 minute program in about 60 seconds. Now, 1 second of fast forwarding (on 3x speed) only covers about 10 SECONDS!!! You do the math :down:

With 3 kids running around, time is of the essence (as if I really have to tell TIVO owners that....) and this annoyances is impeding my ability to multitask at an all star level..... 

For me, it's not just OTA or D* programming....it's happened on ALL HD programming. But, as I noted a few posts ago, it DOES NOT happen on the non-HD stuff that TIVO records on it's own that I happen to peruse through.

Oh yeah, and the 30 second advance sometimes reverts to 3-4 second advances and the go back button occassionally will only go back about 2 seconds (instead of 8).


----------



## PRMan (Jul 26, 2000)

I have had this for a while. It usually happens during a College Football (HD) game at about the 1:17:00-1:25:00 mark. Sometimes it is 7 seconds, 5 seconds, even 1 second skip. Sometimes FF is also messed up, other times not. It usually continues for about 7-10 minutes of program time and then clears itself up, although a couple times it continued through the rest of the recording.

For me, I have found it's:

1. always an HD recording
2. always a 2 hour+ recording
3. always at least 1 hour into it
4. usually when it was recorded at the same time as another HD recording

Next time I'll try putting in the code twice to clear it up. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## SethC (Mar 31, 2005)

Anybody know why the beep would dissapear on the 30 second skip? I have the beep on my R10 but on my HR10-250 it won't do it, nor does it give me the 3 beep confirmation........I kind of miss it.


----------



## greywolf (Apr 9, 2004)

The beep does not occur if a Dolby Digital channel is chosen. DD recordings don't beep.


----------



## Syzygy (Aug 17, 2000)

I went though a period where both 30-sec skip and Instant Replay would intermittently fail (that is, skip much less than they should) just as many other have reported here. Other bad things were happening, too, like too many interface failures/lockups (requiring a manual reboot) and spontaneous reboots. Also, the interface was way too slow when it was working as it should. The first thing I tried was to *Remove all Thumb ratings *(under *Messages & Setup >> Restart or Reset System*). When that had little effect on the speed or on the frequency of glitches and bugs, I chose to *Clear and delete everything*.

Warning: this deletes all your programs, SPs, and so forth. You even have to reselect your various preferences in the menu. The virtue of it is that your disk space becomes one contiguous free area, and your database is reduced to a stub, eliminating any fragmentation and bad links that may have existed in it.

Right after I cleared everything, mt HR10-250 spent the better part of a day reacquiring scheduling information to stuff into the database. While it was busy doing this, 30-sec skip and Instant Replay kept on failing intermittently. But after the CPU was no longer laboring under such heavy usage, things reverted to normal. That was a couple of months go, and since then I have experienced only one interface failure (which seemed to be due to bad links in the database) that required me to reboot.


----------



## lieutenantglorp (Apr 4, 2002)

Any updates/ fixes on this problem other than the retogggle or reset? I've only had my HR10-250 for two months and have already discovered this bug. Do the problems with the 3xFF and instant replay still exist if you don't have 30 sec skip enabled?


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

So as to not start a new thread, here's what I've discovered about the 30s skip turning into about 5s skip.

I've been recording Smallville on HDNet (ch 79) and during the commercials the 30s skip becomes a ~5s skip. This doesn't seem to be the case for other shows recorded on other HD channels. And, I haven't tried another recording on HDNet. Normal FF or Rew work fine.

If more channels start doing this, it will make the 30s skip useless.


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

JimSpence said:


> So as to not start a new thread, here's what I've discovered about the 30s skip turning into about 5s skip.
> 
> I've been recording Smallville on HDNet (ch 79) and during the commercials the 30s skip becomes a ~5s skip. This doesn't seem to be the case for other shows recorded on other HD channels. And, I haven't tried another recording on HDNet. Normal FF or Rew work fine.
> 
> If more channels start doing this, it will make the 30s skip useless.


I never used it anyway. I'm the world's foremost expert on the high speed fast forward - 8 second rewind technique. I almost always hit the sweet spot perfectly. I need to get a life other than watching so much TV.


----------



## thepackfan (May 21, 2003)

I think it has something to do with the stream. I noticed a few months ago during a recording that my 30 sec skip was short , I then used FF and notice it was alot slower then usual, I skipped forward and the recording was back to normal. I went back and everything was wrong. 
This is not going to help fix the issue, but , maybe my observations will help someone explain why it happens.


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

HDnet has had a few werid problems like this since the beginning of the HD Tivo. THey have all been (so far) HDnet issues with their stream.

I'm betting there's some weird time-code issue on their stream, as I've seen similar things with MPEG-2 recordings and skipping around them (from my PC).


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

JimSpence said:


> I've been recording Smallville on HDNet (ch 79) and during the commercials the 30s skip becomes a ~5s skip.


It's not specific to commercials.


----------



## jfischer (Oct 14, 1999)

The only time I've seen this happen is on "Nothing But Trailers" on HDNet. Usually the 30-second skip is more like a 2-5 second skip when viewing this recording. I don't usually record anything else on HDNet to be able to say that it happens elsewhere on HDNet.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

wmcbrine said:


> It's not specific to commercials.


That could be true, but I rarely do a 30s skip during the non-commercial parts.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

I don't know if this is completely off the mark, but could the 5-second skip ahead somehow be tied to the compression rate of the recording and how the calculations are made to perform the skip? 

As reported elsewhere, most programs on DirecTV are either SD or "HD-Lite", but HDnet appears to be higher quality, or closer to HD. Wouldn't that mean recordings from HDnet take up more disk-space, because there's more data? I'm thinking that when the user clicks skip-ahead, when the software has to determine how far ahead is 30 seconds, it's using a wrong "multiplier" factor and ends up only going 5 seconds. 

My only analogy is a VHS tape set to EP can record 6 hours. If you forward that tape to the half way mark, you've "jumped" three hours. But on an SP recording, that same action to forward to the half-way mark on the tape would only jump one hour. 

Just a thought ...


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

The 30-second skip looks for the closest I-frame around 30 seconds from the current position. This way it does not have to decode the whole stream since an I-frame does not need neighboring frame information. I wonder if HDnet has fewer I-frames? It would seem to make since that the TiVo will only look so many bytes ahead in the stream to find an I-frame near 30 seconds. I wonder if the number of bytes to look ahead needs to be adjusted for HD?


----------



## tarman (Aug 3, 2002)

Interesting, never noticed it before, but I found a Charlie's Angels that was a TiVo suggestion recorded from HDNet.
Some 30 sec, some 10 sec, some 5 sec, wierd and repeatible. If I went back to the same area of the recording, I got the same skip time.
I guess I don't usually skip on shows recorded from HDNet.


----------



## DevilishTX (Dec 31, 2002)

It's happened to me on a few HDNET music concerts.

The last one I remember was when I recorded Rick Springfield. I wanted to fast forward to a certain song, and noticed the FF was taking forever.....

Then I tired the 30 sec skip and it was skippin gonly 5 secs.

I'ts only happened to me on HDNET.


----------



## jaypb (Dec 10, 2003)

DevilishTX said:


> It's happened to me on a few HDNET music concerts.
> 
> The last one I remember was when I recorded Rick Springfield. I wanted to fast forward to a certain song, and noticed the FF was taking forever.....
> 
> ...


A few things I believe I posted earlier in this thread (or one of the other 30 second flub up threads I've posted to):

-This only happens to my "original" HD TIVO on HD recordings....i.e no matter HOW MANY SD recordings or what channel they are on...I never see the odd skip ahead/jump back issue---for those who see the jump back problem, instead of going back 8 seconds, mine will only jump back 2-3 seconds. I don't believe I've seen it on the other HDTIVO I own....and neither has my wife

-I've had the jump ahead issue happen on ESPN SportsCenter HD recordings as well as HDNet recordings of the Roy Firestone interview program. I haven't tried to jump ahead/back on any other :30 minute shows on this particular Tivo.

-Not only is the jump ahead/jump back affected....but the FFWD/Rewind process is affected as well. IIRC, a normal 60 minute show will be able to FFWD with the 3 button pushes (3x) in 60 seconds. When everything is FUBAR'D on the HDTIVO, it may take me 6x's as long as that (i.e every 10 seconds of show is ffwd'd per second....as opposed to 60 seconds of show per second). YMMV.

-In addition, what I see CONSTANTLY on the Nothing but Trailers recording is at about the 11 minute or the 16 minute mark, my Tivo will stop in "pause" mode...and I'll have to hit play and then "jump ahead" multiple times to get the FFWD'D process to work properly after that.

Fun stuff....fun....


----------



## jaypb (Dec 10, 2003)

Just curious if anyone else who WAS experiencing this FF'ding/Skipping/Jumping back issue detailed in this thread is STILL experiencing it AFTER the 6.3 upgrade. The one 10-250 I have that ALWAYS has an issue with HDNET's "Nothing but Trailers" DID NOT exhibit this issue on the 2 recordings my unit made AFTER 6.3 was downloaded the other day. That's not to say that the issue is done and over...but I find it interesting that I didn't have ONE issue while fast forwarding/jumping around in these 2 recordings but BEFORE the upgrade I ALWAYS had issues with EVERY NBT showing on HDNET. I'll have to check the Roy Firestone recordings I have from the last few days to see if the issue shows itself there.

Anyone??


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

The ~5s (instead of 30s) skip is still there after 6.3a upgrade. Mostly on HDNet, but I did see it on an NBC HD show a few times. FF still works okay.


----------



## DevilishTX (Dec 31, 2002)

I've got 6.3 now, and the 5 sec skip is still they're on my HDNET recordings.

Haven't tried to record a new HDNEt programyet an test it.

Again, mine seemed to ony happen on the music concerts on that channel.


----------



## Tonedeaf (Sep 24, 2004)

I have seen this on multiple recordings before. I have found that after I see this happening, I back out of what I'm watching and then return to it and all is well afterwards.


----------



## Rodney (Jan 26, 2002)

I just recently TiVo'd Nothing But Trailers on my HDTiVo (still waiting for the 6.3 upgrade), and had this happen to me! Very strange, glad this thread was here to explain it to me. I toggled the 30 second on and off, but it appears that I didn't have to do that, as it seems to be specific to just HD programming, right? And then, not even all of them. I have never noticed this problem on Sunday Ticket, nor movies (other than on HDNet).

Does this seem to be specific to HDNet and a few OTA? or have I just been lucky?


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

1/2 of my machines have received the update while i was away a few days. I hope it's fixed. L/O are a ***** to get thru with FF instead of 30 sec. I can't be sure, but i'm pretty sure it's still only on nbc.


----------



## ct williams (Feb 28, 2002)

The last two weeks of recording Smallville I am getting a time bar that goes from 0:00 to 19:55 (as in 19 hours) and it actually starts playing around the 19:05 mark. 

The 30 second skip only goes about 2 seconds, and the jump back only goes back less than a second. The FF seems ok.

Whatever HDNET is doing is really screwing the tivo up. I do have 6.3a.


----------



## jaypb (Dec 10, 2003)

ct williams said:


> The last two weeks of recording Smallville I am getting a time bar that goes from 0:00 to 19:55 (as in 19 hours) and it actually starts playing around the 19:05 mark.
> 
> The 30 second skip only goes about 2 seconds, and the jump back only goes back less than a second. The FF seems ok.
> 
> Whatever HDNET is doing is really screwing the tivo up. I do have 6.3a.


I had this happen last week with 3 different "Face to Face With Roy Firestone" :30 shows on HDNET. They are :30 showings....yet the 3 in questions were each (at least according to the progress bar at the bottom) anywhere from 2 hours to 6:30 or so long! Yet, I COULD NOT go "back" to the beginning of the supposed recording......I could only "start" from the beginning of the Firestone show on the progress bar.

Weird.....I haven't noticed it occuring on the past few F2FWRF recordings I've made.

Most DEFINITELY started after the 6.3 upgrade.....


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

anyone seen anything on CW? I've had the shows not be able to 1x FF, pic freezes on 1FF. Then at 2 or 3x the speed is identical.

Perhaps they want us to watch commercials?


----------



## ct williams (Feb 28, 2002)

jaypb said:


> I had this happen last week with 3 different "Face to Face With Roy Firestone" :30 shows on HDNET. They are :30 showings....yet the 3 in questions were each (at least according to the progress bar at the bottom) anywhere from 2 hours to 6:30 or so long! Yet, I COULD NOT go "back" to the beginning of the supposed recording......I could only "start" from the beginning of the Firestone show on the progress bar.
> 
> Weird.....I haven't noticed it occuring on the past few F2FWRF recordings I've made.
> 
> Most DEFINITELY started after the 6.3 upgrade.....


Just noticed it on Star Trek:Enterprise as well....


----------



## Dirac (Oct 18, 2002)

I have reverted both my HDTiVos to 3.1.5f, still happens. Totally repeatable, as someone mentioned earlier (same show segments do the same skip intervals). Even the 8 second jump-back is affected. I got to a certain point after the Satriani HDNet show, where I could literally repeatedly press the back button and do the Max Headroom thing (it would take me .5 sec to skip back .5 sec worth of program). I remember it back from the Olympics (83 sat), well it seems to be happening again. Which should mean it is definitely a programming thing (issues with compression/encoding or something like it) since it seems to crop up at the same time on the same types of shows.

Now, what would REALLY be interesting is if more than one person could say "go to time X after such-and-such commercial and watch it only skip X seconds forward" and it was the same for 2 different TiVos in two different parts of the country. I would think there'd be enough people here to find a common show to compare.

Works fine for a few months, no posts in this thread. Now it's active again... coincidence?


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

The 30-second skip (8-second rewind) jump to the mpeg i-frame nearest to 30 seconds. My guess is the TiVo will only search a fix sized number of bytes in the stream for the i-frame. If it can not find an i-frame near 30 seconds it will just skip to the last one it found. Maybe HDNET has fewer i-frames or more data between i-frames.


----------



## Syzygy (Aug 17, 2000)

The most recent episode of _Heroes _ had a visible glitch in the video around 50 minutes in, at which point the time display reset to 0:00, and the time bar said I was missing the last 5 minutes or so of the show, while everything else seemed more or less normal. We were able to view the entire show except for that momentary glitch. I went back and saw the same effect again and again.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

nbc various programs still has this problem

but it's not as bad as CW ota not being able to 1x ff


----------



## mlmike25 (Jan 1, 2004)

I record "Nothing But Trailers" off of HDNet and it happens like clockwork once you get past the 15 min mark. I don't know what causes it but it happens EVERY SINGLE TIME during NBT.


----------



## lbyers (Jan 24, 2006)

This seems to only happen when I repeat the press of the 30 sec skip too fast !
Often I press the key 3 or 4 times to skip a commercial and my impatience shows.

I have had the drop to 5 sec happen on both SD and HD recordings.
After waiting a minute or two and it seems to revert back to 30 sec.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

I thought I'd resurrect this thread because I'm starting to get annoyed again with this problem. It has now shown up on ABC HD (ch86). The 30s skip is more like 2-3s now. And, the 8s replay button is like 1s. 

This is really annoying on HDNet. 

As an aside, will this problem crop up on HR20s?
Yeah, I know that question should be asked on the DBSTalk forum.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

there's not a lot currently on my previously affected channels so it may or may not be there. But i can say that on any show I have recorded on the big 4, no issues at all. I'm surprise to see it on hdnet but i dont get that station (until the beaver helps me with that tree)

however CBS and WB (or whatever) still will not let me 1x FF thru them. It's 2x ff or else 30 skip.

you mentioned ABC HD, i have issues with no audio there, sometimes the entire show (Greek), sometimes just until 1st break


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

happened now on NBC for me...i guess i didnt watch much nbc all summer or something..or maybe it's a thing they embedded in the show to keep us watching all those Americans with talents


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

still happening on nbc for me...how about u?


----------



## WitsEnd (Nov 21, 2006)

Mine hasn't worked since I got the TIVO 18 months ago! After trying several times without success I just gave up and started doing it the old-fashioned way, by hitting FF a couple times then when the show is about to start I hit play.../shrug


----------

